# Rosyth discount codes?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking to book Rosyth/Zeebrugge for next May/June.

Norfolkline's on-line booking system doesn't seem to accept any bookings for that far in advance. Anyone know when these dates will be on the system?

Also, is there ever any discounts available on this route (promo codes etc)?

What's this route like?

Thanks


----------



## 129145 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Reservation system Norfolkline*

The reservation system for 2010 should be open by 13th November. 
From that time you will be able to make your booking for next year. 
The offers that are available will always be published on the special offers page: http://www.norfolkline.com/EN/Scotland_Belgium_ferries/Fares_and_offers/


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

:lol: 
we used this route, once, when superfast were the operators. it is too long, too expensive and unless the ferry is much different it must the the worst crossing to europe. you arrive at zeebrugge and by the time you get off the boat, the day is nearly finished. try another way.

dave


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Would it be worth you driving down to Hull for P & O's overnight crossing to Zeebrugge? OK, it's a 14 hour crossing but at least you arrive fairly early in the morning giving you almost a full day of driving on the continent.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

that is the way i have always travelled, an easy trip down from scotland a very relaxing voyage and you arrive and on your way by 8.

dave


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Dave,

The problem is it's 10 hours of hard driving to get to Dover from Fife, which lots of people find exhausting anyway.

Hull is admittedly nearer, but still 5 hours away.

Still, each to their own!  

David


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

david

we start our holiday when we leave home, the drive down to hull is part of it. leave about 10 stop for lunch, easy drive into the port about 4 or 5, nice dinner on board, good sleep after a couple of scottish wines then out of zeebrugge by 8 and on our way. oh and another big consideration, check the difference in price between rosyth and hull, even with the diesel costs it is horrendous.

but as you say each to their own.

dave


----------

